

Suggestions for my 2 iphone developer questions - forgotmypasswd

My developer account runs out in 20 days. I never used my help questions. Suggestions for what I should ask?
======
xsmasher
Ask whether using a scripting language in your app with _scripts embedded in
the bundle, not downloaded_ is a violation of top-secret section 3.3.2.

[http://www.iphonedevsdk.com/forum/iphone-sdk-
development/286...](http://www.iphonedevsdk.com/forum/iphone-sdk-
development/28651-lua-iphone.html)

------
forgotmypasswd
I'm not very interested in taking it seriously, I was thinking about "How do I
use undocumented APIs?" or "How do I jailbreak my phone?"

~~~
ErrantX
My Developer account runs out in 20 days; are there any tools to help convert
my code to Android compatibility?

:)

